

Getting Started with Python for Data Scientists - rayvega
http://datacommunitydc.org/blog/2013/03/getting-started-with-python-for-data-scientists/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=getting-started-with-python-for-data-scientists

======
hogu
You can get all these tools easily from the Anaconda Python Distribution,
which is free, well supported,and includes all packages mentioned plus way
more, including things like scikits learn. I work for continuum

<http://continuum.io/downloads.html>

~~~
Scene_Cast2
I can't tell from the front page or the documentation, but which version of
python does it install? (I have a bit of a fragile setup at the moment and too
lazy to spin up a VM)

~~~
username111
Here you go:

    
    
        $ python --version
        Python 2.7.3 :: Anaconda 1.4.0 (64-bit)
    

It installs to a directory so you basically just add it to your path to get it
working it doesn't change anything else on your install.

Beware though that you don't use virtualenvs with it but you use their tool
conda to create your environments

------
jkldotio
The list appears to be missing the great scikitlearn (<http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/index.html>).

------
denzil_correa
The Enthought Python Distribution (EPD) includes most of these packages
including but not limited to

    
    
        sklearn
        pandas
        numpy
        scipy 
        matplotlib
        statsmodels
    

and much more. It also has a 1-click installer. It has a free academic
version.

<http://www.enthought.com/products/epd.php>

PS - I am not associated with Enthought in any way whatsoever.

~~~
Aloisius
Does easy_install not install these them for some reason?

~~~
Maxious
scipy/numpy has compile time dependencies which can take some time to resolve.

------
sultezdukes
Python Tools for Visual Studio <http://pytools.codeplex.com/> is one of the
best Python development environments out there and wasn't mentioned. The code
completion is probably second-to-none. Nice video on the editing experience
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CoGsSlrxKk&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CoGsSlrxKk&hd=1)

